# Bitter Creek Customer Service -- WOW.



## lngrid (Apr 22, 2010)

I placed my first order with Bitter Creek North Monday. Today they called me and told me that the address my credit card company has is different than my mailing address. I've had this card for fifteen years and I use it all the time to purchase things from Amazon, Barnes & Noble, AbeBooks and many other businesses. So I talk to a representative of the bank that issues the card and it turns out that a change I requested to my account YEARS ago resulted in the credit card company leaving a blank for my address. Apparently this has slipped past the other dozens of business where I've used my card. 

I am so pleased that Bitter Creek is careful enough about fraud to catch this, they most definitely have a new customer and a word-of-mouth advertiser.


----------



## glenolam (Jun 11, 2010)

You know - on the back of my bank/credit cards I sign my name AND write CID so they not only have to compare the signatures, they have to request my ID.

VERY FEW PEOPLE actually do that - and now I'm one of "those" customers who points out that they didn't ask for ID or compare signatures because my aunt was a victim of identity theft.....


----------



## BJBJ (Jul 23, 2010)

If you sign your cc, retailers BY FED LAW are not actually required to CID.

If you want them to HAVE to check a pic id, DO NOT SIGN THEM. Many people still won't ask, but you can make a fuss if they don't, if your card isn't signed. 

AND keep in mind-if you signed your card, and you are a victim of identity theft MOST CC companies will NOT reimburse you. It's in allt he fine print they FIRST send you when you open the card (like we keep that after years and years.....)

Hmmm....I may have been in reatil too long and May have had 1 too many identity theft issues.....


----------

